# Eaters of the Dead - Iron Heroes (recruiting closed)



## Trollbabe (Jun 21, 2007)

*Eaters of the Dead – Iron Heroes*



> The young Wulfgar stands on the bow of his longboat, as it rests on the shore of the River Tholta. He has reached the encampment of King Avildar in Daneland. There are no mists this morning, but out of politeness he stands in plain view of the settlement. He will remain this way for the length of the morning so that he shows he is no threat…
> 
> Young Wulfgar bears a message of burden. His father is King Rothgar and he is renown for being a rich, if not an arrogant King. However, a grave and unspeakable evil plagues his lands. Wulfgar the youngest son has sailed to the southern kingdoms to gather warriors for his father. Can you defeat the evil that hunts the lands of King Rothgar? Can you defeat the Eaters of the Dead?




System: Iron Heroes
Players: Four - Six
Level: 3rd level characters
Restricted Classes: Arcanist

Character Submissions:
For now I am just looking for CONCEPTS and too see if people are interested. The adventure idea was inspired by the book “Eaters of the Dead” by Michael Crichton so having read this novel may give some insight as to what is ahead. The adventure does have a Norse feel to it and characters with Norse-like names and backgrounds are encouraged. However, like the book a foreigner would work well too.

Try and add a character hook as to why you would travel North to help King Rothgar. Did he assist your family at one point? Are you a neighbour of Rothgar’s lands? Did one of his son’s do a favour for your father?

The campaign world is a homebrew known as Mannheim. In the Northlands the pantheon is a copy of the Norse Pantheon (Multiple Pantheons rule lands elsewhere). Also the Northlands are patriarchal, meaning that women hold low station. Keep this in mind if you choose to play a female hero.

House Rules:
We will not be using a battlemap, or a grid or any similar tools. Any maps you make will be your own and will be your responsibility. If a description is unclear on my part, ask me to clarify and I'll gladly do so.

We will be using almost no Attacks of Opportunity, other than moving through an enemy's space or casting spells within melee range.

Initiative order is based on how fast you post: By the time I return to the post to add the enemy's action during combat, anyone who posted will be going first and in the order that they posted. If you didn't get there before me (and I will be allowing a few hours between combat posts, except when everyone has already posted), then your action will take place after the enemy's. This isn't intended to penalize people who get busy in their offline lives, but it's to encourage people to check regularly. Empty placeholder posts don't count as posts, although posts consisting of readying an action do.

I will do all the rolling and post successes and failures, along with a running damage tally.

Posting:
I'm looking for everyone to post at least once a day on weekdays and to try and post at least once every weekend and at least every other day during the thick of the holidays.

We are playing by Iron Heroes rules (as modified in the House Rules above), creativity counts. If you come up with a cool way to describe what your character is doing or you come up with a clever solution to a problem (including in combat), it will result in a bonus.

If you want to use colored dialogue for your character, as per ENWorld convention, please make sure it reads clearly on a dark background. This isn't a paper for English class, but use whole words in all posts.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 21, 2007)

*Character Submissions*

Submission Deadline: July 1st, 2007
Submissions Received and Reveiwed:

Thermopylaen>  Dannesk[sblock=Dannesk's Concept]For the man wealthy enough to afford him, Dannesk is a lifesaver and a brutal force of law. Dannesk makes his living traveling the land and offering his services as a champion to those who find themselves in legal trouble. In a brutal land of cruel justice, trial by battle is often used to settle most legal disputes (I’m taking this from my own knowledge of dark age and early medieval northern European history. I hope that jives with your implied campaign setting). In trial by battle, the two opposing sides of a legal dispute battle to the death with the assumption that the gods will favor the just side of the dispute. But for those who are old, feeble or cowardly, the scales of justice are tipped against them. For a small sack of gold or a few casks of ale, Dannesk, a skilled practitioner of hand-to-hand combat, can stand in as your champion and settle most disputes. He is the dark age equivalent of a high-powered attorney.

Such a lifestyle has suited him well so far. In most parts he has a modest reputation for his trade. He wears large bearskins and fine light colored leather as well a number gold rings and chains; all of these accouterments are signs of his affluence. They also add to his overall intimidating countenance. His face is shaped in such a way that it casts shadows over his eyes and cheeks and the sharp stare of his blue eyes from under the shadow of his brow can curdle the stomach of even the most seasoned local warrior. 

After years of defending the highest bidder, he has become a little jaded in a slightly annoying way. He is prone to wry humor and is usually apathetic to the suffering of others. This personality has more to do with his poor appraisal of himself than with humanity or the world. Deep down he is disgusted with what he does, not because of the suffering or injustice it brings to others, but because it holds no glory or honor. He constantly says to himself, “I need a change. I can do more with these hands than defend cattle-thieves and support blood-feuds.” The prospect of adventure, combat with superhuman monsters and rendering service to a great king appeal to him inasmuch as they are ways to gain honor and renown. 

I am thinking of making an Executioner, Weapons Master or Man-at-Arms who specializes in unarmed combat and grappling.[/sblock]Helfdan> Ragnar Gunnarsen[sblock=Ragnar's Concept]Many years ago, Gunnar Gunnarsen was one of King Rothgar's trusted sea-chiefs. Many were the raids and battles which he won for his former master. Years ago, he retired to his own homestead, with a plump, much younger, merchant's daughter for a wife. When the Eaters of the dead attacked, Rothgar sent his son to find the fierce old sea-chief. But Gunnar, now well into his fifties, was no longer interested, or well-suited, to such a quest. But honor demanded that he aid his old king. In his stead he sent his eldest son Ragnar. Prince Wulfgar was at first crestfallen, until he met the burly young warrior. Ragnar has sailed with several of his father's seawolves, and is an experienced mariner himself. He also has become renowned in his village for his skill with sword, axe, and spear, his strength, and his courage. ((In keeping with the epic tone of the setting, i would make him a man-at-arms and make use of the cleave and overwhelming presence trees))[/sblock]ValenarJaeldira> Arwulf the Steelfist
[sblock=Arwulf's Concept]Arwulf the Steelfist hails from a small village, high upon the rocky mountain that overlooks the northern shore of the southern lands. His village is small, put it's mountain fastness protects it's people, and it's mountain climate makes them some of the most legendary and resiliant people there are. This is were Arwulf, son of Argyle, come from. Sheathe din the steel his father won in long-gone, but oft-told tales, Arwulf has come down from his mountain village for only the second time. The first time was 2 years ago, when the warriors of his village and the warriors from the coast banded together to destroy the Black Hand raiders and bring their riches back to their people. This time, Arwulf descends alone, accompanied only by the warning the one-eyed wise-man sent with after reading his wounds: A Steelfist is not a steel will. You must descend the mountain and seek glory until your will is sheathed in the same armor as your body. Only then can you truly do honor to yourself and to your ancestors. Arwulf means to do just that. (He will either be an Armiger that fights with a waraxe in one hand and a gauntleted fist on the other or a Berzerker who does the same thing. I think I'd rather go Armiger at this point-I will be making use of the Unarmed Combat feats from the new Players Guide.)[/sblock]Sapper> Ágeirr
[sblock=Ágeirr's Concept]Ágeirr is getting on in years. He is the old veteran of countless battles and raids. He was a great warrior, fierce and noble of character. He still possesses these qualities but they are usually found at the bottom of a tankard now. He has turned to drink and is quite proficient at it, loud and boisterous he tends to be the center of attention. He often recounts the tales of his battles, pointing to the scar on his chin and says “I got this when I fought against…” or pointing to his missing big toe, “I lost this when…” His tales are many and always welcome.

Ágeirr is a warrior of King Avildar and was there when the boy Wulfgar brought the news of the great evil stirring in the lands of King Rothgar. When he hears of this great evil, his spirit is revived and feels a call to help. He must help. He smashes his tankard down, tries to rise announcing he will help, “I have one great battle left in me yet…” and promptly crashes down, face first onto the table.

(Ágeirr is going to be a berserker)[/sblock]figmike> Wiglaf
[sblock=Wiglaf's Concept]A large scar runs down his chin, a smaller one crisscrosses it mid way. His dirty long black hair is always a mess, as is the leather armor on his chest. Wiglaf is his village’s best known thief; he makes no claim to be otherwise. He’s proud of his profession, as proud as any warrior. Of course he doesn’t steal from his village. But he travels a lot. Each town knows him by a different name, a merchant here, a drifter there, sometimes a simple herdsman. But wherever he goes, misfortune follows: a burglary, a mugging, perhaps a murder if needed. Wilgaf is a scoundrel and a criminal. 

He’d be an even better thief, if he hadn’t spent five long years in King Rothgar’s prison. 

Now a chance to return. 

And get his revenge.[/sblock]Necro Kinder> Bleikr Jókellson
[sblock=Bleikr's Concept]Bleikr is the best archer his village has to offer. He is the veteran of numerous raids and has become quite a celebrity at home. His bow is feared on the battlefeild. And if his bow fails (which is rare), his axes will take it's place. He has hunted many a great beast, and killed many a brave man. Usually before they could even lay a hand on him. His villiage is only a short distance from Rothgar's, so when they attacked, he saw the fire. He saw the smoke. Now he goes to aid his neighbors, and add some more to his trophy colloction.

Bleikr will be an Archer, of course, and specialize in Bow and Throwing Axes.[/sblock]Blind Azathoth> Svartulf Vargsson
[sblock=Svartulf's Concept]The most important things in Svartulf Vargsson's life are family and faith. He is a highly loyal and dutiful young man, raised in a very close, very large, and very pious extended family. Svartulf dedicated to those close to him and to his family's patron deity—Thor [or this campaign's equivalent], god of thunder and favorite of the common man. Svartulf has a noble and honorable heart, and the heart of a warrior, but he does not seek fame as others who follow the way of the sword and the spear; he simply wishes to do right by his family, his ancestors, his people, and his god.

Thus, when Wulfgar comes to speak of Rothgar's plight, Svartulf will hardly need to be asked to fight; he will leap at the chance. There is a debt to Rothgar's family that Svartulf's line must repay, and Svartulf is happy to repay it, especially if doing so would also honor his beloved Thor, hero god and giant-slayer. Svartulf's great-grandfather, Eyjarr Galmannson, you see, was once owned by Rothgar's grandfather—he was a slave, laborer and servant.

The story goes that Rothgar's ancestor treated Svartulf's with kindness and grace, and that before either perished, Eyjarr was released from service, granted the rights of a free man that his descendents have enjoyed. Rothgar and Wulfgar, to be certain, will not know the name of Eyjarr Galmannson—but Eyjarr remembered Rothgar's grandfather for all his life. He told the tale many a time of the nobleman who gave his family a chance to be free to his son, Gangulf Eyjarsson, who told the tale to his son, Vargr Gangulfson, who told the tale to his son, Svartulf Vargsson, who will finally give to Rothgar what is owed.

[Mechanically, Svartulf will be a Weapon Master focused on the warhammer, of course, what with it being Thor(or this campaign's equivalent to Thor)'s favored weapon.][/sblock]Blackroot> Utlagi[sblock=Utlagi's Concept]He doesn't plan to pay for his room or his board either. He stoically passes through the opened second floor window and drops onto the muddy road below, his buckled stiletto jabs into his thigh as he hits the ground. The town doesn't hold the same allure as it did in his childhood, the old fishing village rots away into the old customs its holds. About fifty leagues from where he stands lays his homeland, to which he'd never return. The contempt for his family, namely his father, and the Town Elders that despised his existence and that of any other bastard keep him far from the slum that was his birthplace.

He traverses the main stretch of town, barely noticing the fishmongers and prostitutes that pepper the streets, his mind only on two people. He approaches a rotting hovel that stands between the coast and the edge of the forest. The building is occupied by only one man; a self-proclaimed businessman and Elder, a blackmailer of the poor, and a man whose bounty belongs to Útlagi. Gígr is as vile as he is fat and stupid. A local merchant paid 26 silvers to have him disposed of. The bounty in no way reflects Útlagi's seemingly inborn skill, but rather his un-interest in wealth. He slowly slips into an unlocked doorway and finds the body of the vile swine laying asleep on a bundle of linen and animal skins. While the job will be easy, Útlagi finds more satisfaction in the chase as opposed to the kill, but this will suffice. He unsheathes his stiletto and holds it above the bloated jugular of his soon-to-be victim. 

He wipes the blood from dagger with a small leaf in the underbrush he passes through. He leaves the town of his latest victim and heads into the unknown. Any hidden dangers are sand through his fingers. 

{Emotionally dying/dead assassin. Uses mostly a stiletto/dagger-type weapon. The most important thing about Utlagi is the fact that he is indifferent to a lot of things, and because of this he will do pretty much anything with the right motivation, usually food or money, and not even that much.}[/sblock]
Game Links (for reference):
Revised Rules Summary 
Iron Heroes FAQ/Wiki
Alternate Armiger Class
Iron Heroes Companion Sneak Peak


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like a fun game...makes me wish I had Iron Heroes!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 21, 2007)

Can't play an IH game on here without me!  Too bad the Players Guide thingy isnt out yet.  Hmm lets see what have I not had the chance to play yet. I was going to say Executioner, but reading through the Norse feel you've got, I think I'll work on a Man-at-arms.  More on the concept later today.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 21, 2007)

I loved Eaters of the Dead.  It translates well into DnD.  I integrated it into my adventure that I ran on this board a few years ago.  I'll be curious to see how you pull it off.  I don't have iron heros, but good luck everyone.  This will probably be a good one.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 22, 2007)

I will start cooking up concepts...I love IH and Eaters of the Dead!


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad to get positive feedback! Not only about Iron Heroes but also that I am not the only Eaters of the Dead fan! I look forward to reading the concepts.

I also wanted to add that I set a deadline of July 1st on the recruiting process. By then we will see if this will sink or swim.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Jun 22, 2007)

I absolutely adore _Beowulf_ and the Norse sagas, and I too am a fan of _Eaters of the Dead_, so I will most definitely be submitting a character for this; however, I'll need some time to brush up on my Iron Heroes (I have the book, but it's been a while since I read it) and think up a concept.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 22, 2007)

Are you using the core/errattaed Armiger or Adam's proposed Armiger fix from the Iron Heroes boards?  I am interested in playing an Armiger, but only if using the changed one.  Otherwise, I think I wanna play a berzerker.

Character concepts forthcoming...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh that reminds me, with the Revised book out are we using that (I think it has the revised Armiger in it) or are we sticking to first printing?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 22, 2007)

I've wanted to try iron heroes for a while, and anything Norse is just awesome by default. I'll try to come up with a character later this weekend, probably and Archer.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 22, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Are you using the core/errattaed Armiger or Adam's proposed Armiger fix from the Iron Heroes boards?  I am interested in playing an Armiger, but only if using the changed one.  Otherwise, I think I wanna play a berzerker.
> 
> Character concepts forthcoming...



It was my intention to use the core+errata version. I should have anticipated this question (lmao). However, if you can link me Adam's version I will look it over as I can't seem to locate it on the Iron Heroes Forums right now.

So Armiger is Core book with the following Errata:

_Feat Masteries_: On the Armiger Class Features and Mastery table on page 36 of the Iron Heroes rulebook, re-label the Defense Mastery column as Power Mastery. Re-label the Power Mastery column as Tactics Mastery.

_Bonus Feats_: At 2nd level and every 4 levels thereafter (6th, 10th, 14th and 18th) you gain a bonus feat that must come from any feat belonging to the Armor category.  You must meet its mastery requirements and pre-requisites.  Bonus feats are in addition to the feat a character gets at every even-numbered level.




			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Oh that reminds me, with the Revised book out are we using that (I think it has the revised Armiger in it) or are we sticking to first printing?



 I do not have a copy of the Revised book. So I had intended to run from Core using the FAQ/Errata site as reference. SO in answer to your question we will be using Revised rules as best as I can.

The document I have been using to reference Errata is here . Is there a newer one?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup here - http://ironheroesfaq.pbwiki.com/


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yup here - http://ironheroesfaq.pbwiki.com/



 Ok yeah got that one too. That link can be found above also under my original post. THANKS!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah cool, the pdf in that link covers all the errata thats in the revised edition of the book.


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 22, 2007)

Adam Windsor's draft armiger revisions are here: http://members.optushome.com.au/adamwindsor/Draft_Armor_Ability_Revisions.pdf


----------



## Capellan (Jun 22, 2007)

Trollbabe: Don't nesitate to seek help on the IH boards if you run into rules queries.

I'd throw my hat in the ring for a character, but I'm going on a 4 week vacation in just over a month and won't have the net access to post regularly.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Join us Adam, you know you want to!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2007)

Trollbabe,  dont suppose we could use some of the Players Companion preview material that Capellan has already shared could we?

http://p222.ezboard.com/fokayyourturnfrm36.showMessage?topicID=2160.topic



			
				Capellan said:
			
		

> REAVER (BACKGROUND)
> Raiding and pillaging other communities is a key element of your homeland's culture. You might engage in cattle-raiding expeditions with neighboring clans, for instance, or send out hosts of warriors to prove themselves in months-long sea voyages against other nations. Such raids are not seen as crimes in your homeland, but as a test of strength and ability.
> 
> Mechanics: Your people's focus on martial prowess makes them skilled warriors. Choose one weapon. If you would normally have proficiency with this weapon at 1st level, you gain a +1 bonus to attack rolls with this weapon. Otherwise, you gain proficiency with the weapon as a bonus feat. You gain this proficiency even if you do not meet the prerequisites for this feat.
> ...




I'm thinking of Sea Wolf for my character.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 23, 2007)

ValenarJaeldira said:
			
		

> Adam Windsor's draft armiger revisions are here: http://members.optushome.com.au/adamwindsor/Draft_Armor_Ability_Revisions.pdf



Valenar I see no reason why not to allow this alternative Armiger. So feel free to use this PDF. That goes for anyone else who is interested in this version of the Armiger class.


			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Trollbabe, dont suppose we could use some of the Players Companion preview material that Capellan has already shared could we?



 Feel free to use this preview material Erekose. Again anyone else who wishes to use the Reaver (_Background_) is welcome to.


			
				Capellan said:
			
		

> Trollbabe: Don't nesitate to seek help on the IH boards if you run into rules queries.
> I'd throw my hat in the ring for a character, but I'm going on a 4 week vacation in just over a month and won't have the net access to post regularly.



 Thanks Capellan! Feel free to join in regardless of the vacation if you would like. I am sure we could figure something out for that duration. Very exciting to have you post here btw... Not to mention how intimidated I would be if you played in my Iron Heroes Game.


----------



## Thermopylaen (Jun 23, 2007)

At long last, a pbp Iron Heroes game.  And I've just started reading Eaters of the Dead to boot.  I will have a character background up within the day.  I leaning towards an unarmed brawler in the tradition of Beowolf and medieval trial by battle.  It could be an Executioner, Weapons Master, or Man-at-Arms.

Question: Will you be allowing material from the player's companion when it is released? Assuming it is not terribly broken. If yes, can we change our characters after the companion's release?  They are promising some interesting changes for unarmed combat.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 23, 2007)

Thermopylaen said:
			
		

> Question: Will you be allowing material from the player's companion when it is released? Assuming it is not terribly broken. If yes, can we change our characters after the companion's release?  They are promising some interesting changes for unarmed combat.



 I am not against using the Player's Companion.  That is why I am allowing the Reaver from the sneak peek.  But, no I think once characters are submitted they will remain unchanged regardless of material released after we begin. However, if this goes well I will more then likely run another Iron Heroes adventure and at that point incorporate the new stuff.


----------



## Thermopylaen (Jun 23, 2007)

*Dannesk – Traveling Champion*​
For the man wealthy enough to afford him, Dannesk is a lifesaver and a brutal force of law.  Dannesk makes his living traveling the land and offering his services as a champion to those who find themselves in legal trouble.  In a brutal land of cruel justice, trial by battle is often used to settle most legal disputes (I’m taking this from my own knowledge of dark age and early medieval northern European history.  I hope that jives with your implied campaign setting).  In trial by battle, the two opposing sides of a legal dispute battle to the death with the assumption that the gods will favor the just side of the dispute.  But for those who are old, feeble or cowardly, the scales of justice are tipped against them.  For a small sack of gold or a few casks of ale, Dannesk, a skilled practitioner of hand-to-hand combat, can stand in as your champion and settle most disputes.  He is the dark age equivalent of a high-powered attorney.

Such a lifestyle has suited him well so far.  In most parts he has a modest reputation for his trade.  He wears large bearskins and fine light colored leather as well a number gold rings and chains; all of these accouterments are signs of his affluence.  They also add to his overall intimidating countenance.  His face is shaped in such a way that it casts shadows over his eyes and cheeks and the sharp stare of his blue eyes from under the shadow of his brow can curdle the stomach of even the most seasoned local warrior.  

After years of defending the highest bidder, he has become a little jaded in a slightly annoying way.  He is prone to wry humor and is usually apathetic to the suffering of others.  This personality has more to do with his poor appraisal of himself than with humanity or the world.  Deep down he is disgusted with what he does, not because of the suffering or injustice it brings to others, but because it holds no glory or honor.  He constantly says to himself, “I need a change.  I can do more with these hands than defend cattle-thieves and support blood-feuds.”  The prospect of adventure, combat with superhuman monsters and rendering service to a great king appeal to him inasmuch as they are ways to gain honor and renown.  

I am thinking of making an Executioner, Weapons Master or Man-at-Arms who specializes in unarmed combat and grappling.


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

I've had my Iron Heroes book for a about a year now, and I've never gotten a chance to play it.  I'd love to get in on a game.  I'll start thinking of a character concept.  

Oh and Eaters of the Dead is such a good book it made Antonio Bandaras watchable.  Only the Zorro films have been able to do that for me.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 25, 2007)

Thermopylaen said:
			
		

> can we change our characters after the companion's release?  They are promising some interesting changes for unarmed combat.




The unarmed combat material from the IHPC was already shared in one of the previews.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 25, 2007)

Capellan said:
			
		

> The unarmed combat material from the IHPC was already shared in one of the previews.



There ya have it Thermo! Feel free to use the provided link for new improved unarmed combat in character creation assuming your concept is picked to play.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 25, 2007)

I really have to play this!  Concept:

Ragnar Gunnarsen:  Many years ago, Gunnar Gunnarsen was one of King Rothgar's trusted sea-chiefs.  Many were the raids and battles which he won for his former master.  Years ago, he retired to his own homestead, with a plump, much younger, merchant's daughter for a wife.  When the Eaters of the dead attacked, Rothgar sent his son to find the fierce old sea-chief.  But Wulfgar, now well into his fifties, was no longer interested, or well-suited, to such a quest.  But honor demanded that he aid his old king.  In his stead he sent his eldest son Ragnar.  Prince Wulfgar was at first crestfallen, until he met the burly young warrior.  Ragnar has sailed with several of his father's seawolves, and is an experienced mariner himself.  He also has become renowned in his village for his skill with sword, axe, and spear, his strength, and his courage.  ((In keeping with the epic tone of the setting, i would make him a man-at-arms and make use of the cleave and overwhelming presence trees))


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 25, 2007)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Ragnar Gunnarsen:  Many years ago, Gunnar Gunnarsen was one of King Rothgar's trusted sea-chiefs.  Many were the raids and battles which he won for his former master.  Years ago, he retired to his own homestead, with a plump, much younger, merchant's daughter for a wife.  When the Eaters of the dead attacked, Rothgar sent his son to find the fierce old sea-chief.  But Wulfgar, now well into his fifties, was no longer interested, or well-suited, to such a quest.  But honor demanded that he aid his old king.  In his stead he sent his eldest son Ragnar.  Prince Wulfgar was at first crestfallen, until he met the burly young warrior.  Ragnar has sailed with several of his father's seawolves, and is an experienced mariner himself.  He also has become renowned in his village for his skill with sword, axe, and spear, his strength, and his courage.  ((In keeping with the epic tone of the setting, i would make him a man-at-arms and make use of the cleave and overwhelming presence trees))



Hey Helf thanks for the submission but I am a little confused... Who is Prince Wulfgar? Because Prince Wulfgar (Son of King Rothgar in my prelude) is a young boy and not in his fifties. Also one other thing to note is that when the adventure begins you will not yet have received Rothgar's plea for help. However, not to worry I see where the concept is going and how Ragnar would be linked to the story. Just clarify the Prince Wulfgar thing for me I think you meant to say "But *Gunnar*, now well into his fifties, was no longer interested, or well-suited, to such a quest."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 25, 2007)

Trollbabe said:
			
		

> "But *Gunnar*, now well into his fifties, was no longer interested, or well-suited, to such a quest."




That's EXACTLY what I meant to say...  sorry   
Basically, Gunnar was a sea-chief (ship captain) who sailed for Rothgar back in the day.  Hearing his old friend/king needs help, he sends his eldest son, who is quickly becoming known for his prowess as a swordsman.   

Sorry for the confusion, I was jetlagged last night


----------



## ValenarJaeldira (Jun 25, 2007)

[sblock=Arwulf the Steelfist]*Arwulf the Steelfist* hails from a small village, high upon the rocky mountain that overlooks the northern shore of the southern lands.  His village is small, put it's mountain fastness protects it's people, and it's mountain climate makes them some of the most legendary and resiliant people there are.  This is were Arwulf, son of Argyle, come from.  Sheathe din the steel his father won in long-gone, but oft-told tales, Arwulf has come down from his mountain village for only the second time.  The first time was 2 years ago, when the warriors of his village and the warriors from the coast banded together to destroy the Black Hand raiders and bring their riches back to their people.  This time, Arwulf descends alone, accompanied only by the warning the one-eyed wise-man sent with after reading his wounds:  A Steelfist is not a steel will.  You must descend the mountain and seek glory until your will is sheathed in the same armor as your body.  Only then can you truly do honor to yourself and to your ancestors.  Arwulf means to do just that.  (He will either be an Armiger that fights with a waraxe in one hand and a gauntleted fist on the other or a Berzerker who does the same thing.  I think I'd rather go Armiger at this point-I will be making use of the Unarmed Combat feats from the new Players Guide.)[/sblock]


----------



## figmike (Jun 25, 2007)

I’m going to need a little more time to think up a concept.  I’m still trying to figure out what class to play.  Leaning towards Hunter, but the Man at Arms and Weapon Master would be fun.  

Also, isn’t there a thief in the second story of Beowulf, for some reason I thought he was the last one to survive, but I haven’t read the story in years.  If so, I might go that route.


----------



## Sapper (Jun 26, 2007)

*Bound to help*

Ágeirr is getting on in years.  He is the old veteran of countless battles and raids. He was a great warrior, fierce and noble of character.  He still possesses these qualities but they are usually found at the bottom of a tankard now.  He has turned to drink and is quite proficient at it, loud and boisterous he tends to be the center of attention.  He often recounts the tales of his battles, pointing to the scar on his chin and says “I got this when I fought against…” or pointing to his missing big toe, “I lost this when…”  His tales are many and always welcome.

Ágeirr is a warrior of King Avildar and was there when the boy Wulfgar brought the news of the great evil stirring in the lands of King Rothgar. When he hears of this great evil, his spirit is revived and feels a call to help.  He must help. He smashes his tankard down, tries to rise announcing he will help, “I have one great battle left in me yet…” and promptly crashes down, face first onto the table.  

(Ágeirr is going to be a berserker)


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 27, 2007)

figmike said:
			
		

> Also, isn’t there a thief in the second story of Beowulf, for some reason I thought he was the last one to survive, but I haven’t read the story in years.  If so, I might go that route.



I'm not sure to be honest with you. You very well could be right.


----------



## figmike (Jun 27, 2007)

Wiglaf, the Thief

A large scar runs down his chin, a smaller one crisscrosses it mid way.  His dirty long black hair is always a mess, as is the leather armor on his chest.  Wiglaf is his village’s best known thief; he makes no claim to be otherwise.  He’s proud of his profession, as proud as any warrior.  Of course he doesn’t steal from his village.  But he travels a lot.  Each town knows him by a different name, a merchant here, a drifter there, sometimes a simple herdsman.  But wherever he goes, misfortune follows: a burglary, a mugging, perhaps a murder if needed.  Wilgaf is a scoundrel and a criminal.  

He’d be an even better thief, if he hadn’t spent five long years in King Rothgar’s prison.  

Now a chance to return. 

And get his revenge.


[sblock=The Thief from Beowulf]

Okay, I looked it up.  The Thief stole the cup that caused the Dragon to go on a rampage.  But I don't think he joined the party at the end.  Still the idea of a Viking Thief sounds fun.[/sblock]

[sblock=More Beowulf Trivia]
I forgot to mention but the man who survived the Dragon fight when everyone else fled was his cousin Wiglaf, hence the name of my character[/sblock]


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bleikr Jókellson*

Bleikr is the best archer his village has to offer. He is the veteran of numerous raids and has become quite a celebrity at home. His bow is feared on the battlefeild. And if his bow fails (which is rare), his axes will take it's place. He has hunted many a great beast, and killed many a brave man. Usually before they could even lay a hand on him. His villiage is only a short distance from Rothgar's, so when _they_ attacked, he saw the fire. He saw the smoke. Now he goes to aid his neighbors, and add some more to his trophy colloction.

Bleikr will be an Archer, of course, and specialize in Bow and Throwing Axes.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 27, 2007)

Just wanted to add a note here... I am really enjoying looking over the concepts! Some really great concepts so far, I am very excited about running this game!

Also concept submission closes July 1st! So get on board before its too late!


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Jun 27, 2007)

The most important things in Svartulf Vargsson's life are family and faith. He is a highly loyal and dutiful young man, raised in a very close, very large, and very pious extended family. Svartulf dedicated to those close to him and to his family's patron deity—Thor [or this campaign's equivalent], god of thunder and favorite of the common man. Svartulf has a noble and honorable heart, and the heart of a warrior, but he does not seek fame as others who follow the way of the sword and the spear; he simply wishes to do right by his family, his ancestors, his people, and his god.

Thus, when Wulfgar comes to speak of Rothgar's plight, Svartulf will hardly need to be asked to fight; he will leap at the chance. There is a debt to Rothgar's family that Svartulf's line must repay, and Svartulf is happy to repay it, especially if doing so would also honor his beloved Thor, hero god and giant-slayer. Svartulf's great-grandfather, Eyjarr Galmannson, you see, was once owned by Rothgar's grandfather—he was a slave, laborer and servant.

The story goes that Rothgar's ancestor treated Svartulf's with kindness and grace, and that before either perished, Eyjarr was released from service, granted the rights of a free man that his descendents have enjoyed. Rothgar and Wulfgar, to be certain, will not know the name of Eyjarr Galmannson—but Eyjarr remembered Rothgar's grandfather for all his life. He told the tale many a time of the nobleman who gave his family a chance to be free to his son, Gangulf Eyjarsson, who told the tale to his son, Vargr Gangulfson, who told the tale to his son, Svartulf Vargsson, who will finally give to Rothgar what is owed.

[Mechanically, Svartulf will be a Weapon Master focused on the warhammer, of course, what with it being Thor(or this campaign's equivalent to Thor)'s favored weapon.]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 28, 2007)

Trollbabe, I think I'm going to have to back out, sorry. I'm finding myself with too little time and gotta stop taking on more games. Looks like you've got a good crew here. Good luck!


----------



## Trollbabe (Jun 28, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Trollbabe, I think I'm going to have to back out, sorry. I'm finding myself with too little time and gotta stop taking on more games. Looks like you've got a good crew here. Good luck!



Erekose you will be missed!

Cheers!


----------



## Blackroot (Jun 30, 2007)

My colleague -Blind Azathoth- brought this thread to my attention, and like him I also share interest in _Beowulf_ and _Eaters of the Dead_. I'm posting a character, executioner/assassin, who is riddled with flaws brought on by excessive egocentrism and nihilism. the most important thing to note is that he is indifferent to a lot of things, and because of this he will do pretty much anything with the right motivation, usually food or money, and not even that much. So anyway, here goes. 

[sblock=Útlagi] He doesn't plan to pay for his room or his board either. He stoically passes through the opened second floor window and drops onto the muddy road below, his buckled stiletto jabs into his thigh as he hits the ground. The town doesn't hold the same allure as it did in his childhood, the old fishing village rots away into the old customs its holds. About fifty leagues from where he stands lays his homeland, to which he'd never return. The contempt for his family, namely his father, and the Town Elders that despised his existence and that of any other bastard keep him far from the slum that was his birthplace.

He traverses the main stretch of town, barely noticing the fishmongers and prostitutes that pepper the streets, his mind only on two people. He approaches a rotting hovel that stands between the coast and the edge of the forest. The building is occupied by only one man; a self-proclaimed businessman and Elder, a blackmailer of the poor, and a man whose bounty belongs to Útlagi. Gígr is as vile as he is fat and stupid. A local merchant paid 26 silvers to have him disposed of. The bounty in no way reflects Útlagi's seemingly inborn skill, but rather his un-interest in wealth. He slowly slips into an unlocked doorway and finds the body of the vile swine laying asleep on a bundle of linen and animal skins. While the job will be easy, Útlagi finds more satisfaction in the chase as opposed to the kill, but this will suffice. He unsheathes his stiletto and holds it above the bloated jugular of his soon-to-be victim. 

He wipes the blood from dagger with a small leaf in the underbrush he passes through. He leaves the town of his latest victim and heads into the unknown lands of the North, keeping a keen ear an peeled eye for any possible ventures that may come his way-- especially if said ventures may include the use of his stiletto.

{Emotionally dying/dead assassin. Uses mostly a stiletto/dagger-type weapon. The most important thing about Utlagi is the fact that he is indifferent to a lot of things, and because of this he will do pretty much anything with the right motivation, usually food or money, and not even that much.}
[/sblock]


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey all tomorrow is Canada Day and I will be taking my son to a parade and some other celebrations. Character concepts are welcome until I get home from my Canada Day activities. So sometime tomorrow evening this thread will close and I will reveal who is accepted and then a Rogue Gallery thread will begin for character sheets, as well as OOC thread and an IC thread after that.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, this looks cool, too bad I'm already in too many games for me to handle.   

I really liked The Thirteenth Warrior which got me to read Eaters of the Dead, which I also really liked!  So are you going for thirteen characters then?


----------



## Blackroot (Jul 1, 2007)

I edited my character, giving him more of a substantial hook. If its still a bit week I'm more than willing to add anything you think might help.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 1, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, this looks cool, too bad I'm already in too many games for me to handle.
> 
> I really liked The Thirteenth Warrior which got me to read Eaters of the Dead, which I also really liked!  So are you going for thirteen characters then?



No 13 I think is unmanagable. so somewhere around 4-6 characters.


----------



## Trollbabe (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for everyone who submitted a concept. It was not an easy choice but I have decided to go with a party of five heroes. They are as follows:

Helfdan> Ragnar Gunnarsen
ValenarJaeldira> Arwulf the Steelfist
Sapper> Ágeirr
Blind Azathoth> Svartulf Vargsson
Blackroot> Utlagi

I will post the threads for this game ASAP. Got to go make them.    Check Rogue's Gallery for character creation guidelines.

The OOC page can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=200355 
The Rogue Gallery Page is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=200356 (Post characters in this link please.)
The IC Page is here: coming soon


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh well, you can always flesh it out to 13 with NPCs, but I mean, you _need_ 13.  It's a special number.  Like 6, but not evil.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 2, 2007)

Excellent!  Glad to be here.  I hope to have the stats up by tomorrow


----------

